# Lethargic Horse...



## apes_mum (6 March 2009)

Hiya Guys, I'm pretty new on here, and this is one of my first posts.
For the past few days, my horse has been really lethargic, to the point where I am starting to worry about her. Each time I have hacked out, she's just been really sluggish, and yesterday, I almost felt it was an effort for her to put one foot infront of the other, so to speak.  She is usually pretty lively although well behaved, and this is out of character for her. She has recently moved into a different part of her field, which she seems happy in, she is eating &amp; drinking normally, her toileting is normal, and so are her temperature, heart and breathing.  
Obviously I will call the vet to check her out - blood tests etc if this continues, but I don't want to rush into a vet bill needlessly.
It's just weird as usually, what with spring on the way, this is her 'nutter' time of the year.  Someone suggested maybe she is coming into season? But it's always quite hard to tell with her.
Any thoughts? Anyone else had this?
I'm giving her a few days off being ridden, and will see what she's like on monday.
maybe she's just feeling lazy and needs a kick up the backside, but.....
xx


----------



## JM07 (6 March 2009)

Hiya H......

assuming her temp is ok and she's not just having her first Season then give her a few days on Pink Powders...might be the spring grass coming through..

no better by Tuesday, then get the vet out.

F


----------



## apes_mum (6 March 2009)

Cheers luvvie,
It's just so not like her, Spring is usually her divvy time so this is a bit of a surprise. Pink powder is a good idea though. Didn't think of that. I'll get some tonight.
H


----------



## myhorsefred (6 March 2009)

My horse (Fred) is the same!

I brought him in from the field on Tuesday evening and he was stood in his box with his head so low, his nose was nearly touching the floor.  He was very sad looking and not like him at all.  Took  his temp and all other signs were ok.  Was puzzled so rang the vet, and with that he started to munch his hay.  The vet thought that in itself was a good sign, so we decided to observe him and ring the vet again if I was concerned.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I called the vet out on Weds morning as he still looked sad, no obvious signs of pain, infection etc and the vet took bloods and tested them for infection/disease and also looked at kidney and liver function.  They came back completely clear.

So, my horse has perked up abit now, but both vet and myself are puzzled as to what was wrong with him.  

Very odd.  But at least I know he is ok and he had a really thorough check up by the vet.  (not looking forward to the bill)

I wonder if the spring grass coming is having an effect/making them a bit lethargic, as JM suggests.  I think so.


----------



## sallyellis (6 March 2009)

Agree with what JM07 says, use pink powder or Red cell...hope she picks up.


----------



## mtj (6 March 2009)

This happened to my horse sept 07.

A new livery had arrived from a riding school/livery yard that bought horses from Cambridge sales.

Possibly coincidental, but both my horse and 2 other geldings became extremely lethargic for several days.  All were eating, just very subdued.  We attributed it to a virus, and kept the horses warm and off work until they perked up again.  My guy had a week off.

If none of the other horses are similarly affected, I would call the vet as JM07 suggests.


----------



## BackInBlack (6 March 2009)

my horse was like this last year, had his bloods ran and his liver result was abnormal, he had a special diet and vit b and that got better but his bloods came back abnormal, further time off work, then vet thought it may be a breathing issue so he had ventipulmin etc. haven't got a clue still now what it is but he's not too bad at the moment, just have to keep an eye on him. i'd have your mares bloods run if she doesn't pick up soon just so you may get a clue as to what you're dealing with but hopefully it's just a touch of a virus or something that will pass.


----------



## kellyeaton (6 March 2009)

same as jump around my horse went like this to so ran bloods and she had liver posioning not to worry you but just get a blood test done to be on the safe side!


----------



## apes_mum (7 March 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I have bought some pink powder, and am going to give her a few days off. I'll call the vet if she's still the same early next week.  Hope it is the grass / coming in season etc !!
Thanks again 
H


----------

